# 1983 Energy Harvester stove specs



## Ratman

I use an old 1983 cast iron wood stove.
I have air flow regulators on the door, one on top, one on the bottom.
The instructions for proper burning refer to them as primary and secondary.
Which is which?

Here are the specifications to this old boy:

Height: 26.75"
Width: 18.5"
Length: 34.5"
Door Opening: 9" x 10"
Flue: 5"
Log size: 20"
Heating Capacity: 4,000-50,000 BTUs
Materials: Class 30 grey iron (walls 1/4" thick)
Weight: 220 lbs
UL Specification 1482: passed


----------



## Todd

I believe the top one is for secondary air. Does it have a baffle inside? Pictures?


----------



## Ratman

It has a large thick curved upper baffle.

http://home.comcast.net/~ratline/Firewood/EnergyHarvester_side.jpg


----------



## Todd

Cool looking stove, how does she burn for ya?


----------



## begreen

Interesting old stove. Can you post some interior shots?


----------



## Ratman

Of course it eats more wood than my first girlfriend ate Big Macs but what do you want for free.

http://home.comcast.net/~ratline/Firewood/EnergyHarvester_screen.jpg


----------



## begreen

The bottom plate looks a bit like a Jotul's. Is there a baffle above the firebox?


----------



## Ratman

It has a large thick curved upper baffle.


----------



## begreen

I find it interesting in design. The Jotul 602 tapers slightly larger at the top of the stove. I always thought this was for greater heat dissipation at the hotter part of the stove. Energy Harvester inverts this practice.


----------



## Frostbit

That is a neat looking cast iron stove. I've never seen one like it. You mentioned the two air inlets, top of door and bottom, I too would imagine primary bottom and secondary top. From your pics, though, I cannot see where they are?


----------



## BrotherBart

There was a time I would have loved to light a fire in that stove. It wasn't in this century but...


----------



## pen

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> There was a time I would have loved to light a fire in that stove. It wasn't in this century but...



That sounds like me looking at the 2 cold stoves in my basement, the old fisher and the new 30.  The old fisher is really more attractive just sitting there cold.  I can't wait to be able to watch the flames dance in the 30 tho!

That's old school vs. new school I suppose.  Hell, look at how those old parlor stoves were decorated!  Guess we are moving more and more towards simplicity and functionality in many cases.  

pen


----------



## begreen

We had at least one parlor stove rebuild owner here that was quite happy with the stove's burning last year. It was made at a time when the stove was the sole source of heat. Some did ok. 

It sounds like ratman is happy with the Harvester. Basically, if you're warm when it's damn cold outside, you're a happy camper. Well, that is, until the bottom of the woodpile peeks at ya. Just be sure your fuel reserves match the stove's capacity times the heating days.


----------



## Ratman

Is there any type of fan placement or retro-fit blower solution that would be effective, safe and inexpensive for my stove above?
I read most of the posts on this site, most from very experienced and good old common sense members.


----------



## begreen

Depends on the house layout. Some use a simple self-powered fan (like an ecofan) to gently mix and distribute the heat. This can work in an open floorplan if the ceilings aren't too high. If you have a cold area that is somewhat line of sight to the stove, say a bedroom, that you want to get warmer, put a table or box fan on the floor at the entrance to the room (or cooler area) and blow the cool air - towards - the wood stove. Try it, this often works quite well.


----------



## Ratman

Thanks BeGreen...
My stove is on a porch that is two feet lower than the kitchen.
I agree with your logic since I to can feel the natural convection process occuring as the cold air from the kitchen floor is pulled down into the porch displacing the warmed air that exits at the ceiling level.
At the other end of the porch I have a double hung window into a different room and I can also feel the colder air being pulled into the porch via the lower window section, replacing the warmed air the fan (pic) is pushing out from the ceiling.
http://home.comcast.net/~ratline/Firewood/windowfan.JPG

A friend of mine has an old russo stove and he  runs a box fan on low from behind the stove.
His house seems warm but I do not know if the fan has as much of an affect as he believes.
I am also concerned with how close he has the fan to the stove.


----------



## Ratman

I just polished the stove today...
My mouth is watering just looking at my stove, but I can't light it cause it's 80 out.

BrotherBart, go light your stove, and remember light it using the top down method or Vanassa will come and kick your ass.


----------



## breakaway4

Ratman,

     I came on the computer today to get some more info. about an Energy Harvester stove my uncle gave us.  Check it out....we sandblasted and painted it this morning.  I really don't like winter but we are with you...can't wait to light a fire.


----------



## Ratman

breakaway4 said:
			
		

> Ratman,
> 
> I came on the computer today to get some more info. about an Energy Harvester stove my uncle gave us.  Check it out....we sandblasted and painted it this morning.  I really don't like winter but we are with you...can't wait to light a fire.



Hi breakaway4,

Awesome!
You did a great job on yours!
I should have investigated the sandblasting option; maybe next year.
I recently stove polished mine for the first time.

I've only had mine one full burn season, was given to me from a family member who went pellet.
He bought it right from the owner back in the 80's in Fitzwilliam, NH. where their shop was.
Here's a few links, two of my stove after I polished it and the other two are the manual and the info from their patent pertaining to the primary and secondary draft.
There's a rebuilder of these stoves out your way that seems knowledgable and was telling me he would trade mine strait-up for the cat version of the MC (Mount Chocorua). Does yours have the black molded slate ash tray piece like mine? I keep mine in all the time. Do you have the cool screen too?.

http://home.comcast.net/~ratline/Firewood/energy_havester_hearthside.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~ratline/Firewood/EnergyHarvester_side_after_polish.jpg


http://home.comcast.net/~ratline/Firewood/Woodstove_Energy_Harvesters.pdf

http://home.comcast.net/~ratline/Firewood/Energy_Harvester_patent_description.txt

http://home.comcast.net/~ratline/Firewood/Energy_Harvester_Patent_US4407265.pdf

I am in Bedford, NH.
Where in Western. MA are you?
If you have any problems with the links etc. let me know and will go to plan B.


----------



## breakaway4

Nice!  I hadn't noticed the detail of the slate ash tray.  Ours is missing this piece and does not have the screen either.  Luckily my husband is a stone mason and he is going to make a stone piece to put in the tray.   We are in Southern Berkshire county...Great Barrington area if you are at all familiar.  
If you sand blast use the fine grain black beauty sand, it works much better, at least for the blaster we had.  We tried the coarser grain but it would have taken four times as long and not been as good a job.  
I saw one of "our" stoves for sale on craigslist right out of Fitzwilliam NH.  That was when I noticed we were missing the screen.  OH well, as we are using it for heat I doubt we would have sat around burning up logs to look at...maybe for Christmas?  
The links all work fine btw.  Thanks!  Today my husband is putting in a stainless insert into the chimney.  We live in an old farmhouse and the chimney needed to be partially torn down and rebuilt and the insert added along with poured insulation to meet code.  Nice to have a mason in the house!
You said your stove was eating logs.  Was this your main heat source?  We are trying to guage how many cord to have on hand.


----------



## Ratman

breakaway4 said:
			
		

> Nice!  I hadn't noticed the detail of the slate ash tray.  Ours is missing this piece and does not have the screen either.  Luckily my husband is a stone mason and he is going to make a stone piece to put in the tray.   We are in Southern Berkshire county...Great Barrington area if you are at all familiar.
> If you sand blast use the fine grain black beauty sand, it works much better, at least for the blaster we had.  We tried the coarser grain but it would have taken four times as long and not been as good a job.
> I saw one of "our" stoves for sale on craigslist right out of Fitzwilliam NH.  That was when I noticed we were missing the screen.  OH well, as we are using it for heat I doubt we would have sat around burning up logs to look at...maybe for Christmas?
> The links all work fine btw.  Thanks!  Today my husband is putting in a stainless insert into the chimney.  We live in an old farmhouse and the chimney needed to be partially torn down and rebuilt and the insert added along with poured insulation to meet code.  Nice to have a mason in the house!
> You said your stove was eating logs.  Was this your main heat source?  We are trying to guage how many cord to have on hand.



Sounds like your chimney will be perfect soon.

I used this as my main heat source.
It was free but I bought all the correct flue and pipes from a local stove shop.
I used approximately $125 worth of oil last year and that's with the stove being out on a semi-insulated porch.
The stove works great and I used a little over 3 cords (mostly free) last year.
When you get it set up post some pics.
If you get any info about the stove lets share also.
See you around!


----------



## Ratman

I have never seen anyone using firebrick in these stoves have you?


----------



## webbie

Yeah, that's a great stove - the Energy Harvester!

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Energy_Harvesters/

https://www.hearth.com/gallery/pics/ads/source/eharvester.html

I used to love their ads because of that guy "the cast iron foundryman"........ having never been familiar with such a job description way back then.


----------



## ephriam

Hi Ratman,
I've burned my Energy Harvesters Stove hard every winter since 1983 to heat my basement workshop and keep the floor upstairs warm so my Sweeties toes don't turn blue. I guess I burned it too hard because the baffle began to disintegrate and a piece fell off this past winter. Its surface, exposed to direct flame, looks a little like a miniature dried up salt pan. Didn't know cast iron could do that. Anyway, I want to replace the baffle, ideally with an identical part, but if not then with a steel frame to support split firebrick (suggestion made by a moderator on an earlier thread). You mentioned a stove rebuilder - could you give me a contact name? Thanks a lot for the link to the patent.

Fred


----------



## Ratman

Fred from Rhode Island said:
			
		

> Hi Ratman,
> I've burned my Energy Harvesters Stove hard every winter since 1983 to heat my basement workshop and keep the floor upstairs warm so my Sweeties toes don't turn blue. I guess I burned it too hard because the baffle began to disintegrate and a piece fell off this past winter. Its surface, exposed to direct flame, looks a little like a miniature dried up salt pan. Didn't know cast iron could do that. Anyway, I want to replace the baffle, ideally with an identical part, but if not then with a steel frame to support split firebrick (suggestion made by a moderator on an earlier thread). You mentioned a stove rebuilder - could you give me a contact name? Thanks a lot for the link to the patent.
> 
> Fred



Hi Fred,

He's out of N. Central MA.
Here's the Craigslist link: http://nh.craigslist.org/for/1327774953.html
Here's his email: rdwilkey2000@yahoo.com
His name is Rick.

Please share any interesting info with me.


----------



## ephriam

Thanks a lot. I checked out his post on Craigslist and its the identical stove; only wished mine looked like that. I'm going to email him. Thanks again. Will keep in touch.

Fred


----------



## Ratman

Fred from Rhode Island said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot. I checked out his post on Craigslist and its the identical stove; only wished mine looked like that. I'm going to email him. Thanks again. Will keep in touch.
> 
> Fred



Fred,

Did you ever use a flue pipe damper with that stove?
Here's a reference to an ongoing thread pertaining to this:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewreply/449312/

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## ephriam

Dave,
Yes I did early on and removed it after creosote leaked from the flue pipe. At the time I was a newby and didn't know what I was doing. Probably still don't. I have a triple wall stainless chimney running from a basement window on up. After hearing one chimney fire I decided to burn the stove hot enough to avoid that in future and that's what I've done for years now. When I go up on the roof in the Fall to shake out accumulated buildup there is very little, maybe a pint. I know that burning hot all the time is not economical but I use 1-2 cords at most per winter and the convenience and peace of mind are worth it. I've heard some interesting new stuff on "Hearth" lately, like there is a creosote trap that lets you burn it off and something about an aftermarket catalytic converter. I'm not going to pursue it but they might be worth a look of you use the stove a lot more than I do.

Fred


----------



## Ben321

Hi Everybody. I'm new here and just want to introduce myself. Thats a nice little stove you got there. I'm a fan of the old style potbelly and box style stoves myself. Not too big and u can cook on some of them.  Last year I picked up a new heat reclaimer cuz the last one sorta fell apart over the last few years.  I really wasnt expecting to get something that actually performs as advertised but i've been pleasantly surprised. Only used half my stack last year! No bull....  i bought it from Flue-master.com 
You wont believe how much heat it puts out.


----------



## myke232

Hello,

I just stumbled across this post/site after searching for info about my woodstove. I just bought a house over the summer that has this exact wood stove. Unfortunately, I don't know anything about it or wood stoves in general, but enjoyed learning what I could from this thread.

Any advice for a first time user? I have attached a couple of pics. Mine doesn't have the screen inside the door like the OP.


----------



## Ratman

myke232 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I just stumbled across this post/site after searching for info about my woodstove. I just bought a house over the summer that has this exact wood stove. Unfortunately, I don't know anything about it or wood stoves in general, but enjoyed learning what I could from this thread.
> 
> Any advice for a first time user? I have attached a couple of pics. Mine doesn't have the screen inside the door like the OP.



Hi myke,

Welcome aboard.
This link has just about all the info I have.
One thing I would recommend is the screen.
You would have to contact the gentleman I referenced in this thread who lives out by you to get one. If so it is well worth it. If that fails then consider making a very sturdy replicate.
It really helps. I love the stove.
I think your damper is suppose to be a few inches from the stove instead of that far up the pipe.
I have not decided on one yet.

I welcome any info from you also and thanks for posting.


----------



## myke232

Ratman said:
			
		

> myke232 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just stumbled across this post/site after searching for info about my woodstove. I just bought a house over the summer that has this exact wood stove. Unfortunately, I don't know anything about it or wood stoves in general, but enjoyed learning what I could from this thread.
> 
> Any advice for a first time user? I have attached a couple of pics. Mine doesn't have the screen inside the door like the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi myke,
> 
> Welcome aboard.
> This link has just about all the info I have.
> One thing I would recommend is the screen.
> You would have to contact the gentleman I referenced in this thread who lives out by you to get one. If so it is well worth it. If that fails then consider making a very sturdy replicate.
> It really helps. I love the stove.
> I think your damper is suppose to be a few inches from the stove instead of that far up the pipe.
> I have not decided on one yet.
> 
> I welcome any info from you also and thanks for posting.
Click to expand...


Cool, thanks a lot for your help. 

I'm curious as to what the benefits of the screen are. Does it project more heat? Does it burn better/hotter? Also, doesn't more smoke escape through it?

I haven't had any wood to try it out proper yet, but I need to get it going soon with how cold it's been lately.

Wow, looks like this is a fast-moving forum.


----------



## Ratman

Nice...

Screen is great at start-up allowing maximum air in, and also to assist when things aren't burning quite right; and obviously to see the fire.
Smoke doesn't leak out.


----------



## ephriam

Hi Myke,

That stove looks as though it's never been burned! If that's the case layer the bottom with sand and start off burning a few light fires. If the room is as small as it looks, the stove will drive you right out of it. I've burned that identical stove for 25 years and am still happy with it but if I had to use it for the primary heat source in the house I would get a modern more efficient one. Setting the air intakes on it is individual because it depends on the draft and how hot you want to burn. Typically the lower air intake is more open than the upper (which is said to burn any combustibles that get past the lower box). I burn mine hot ever since I had creosote drip down the pipe. Good luck and let us know how you make out.

Fred


----------



## myke232

Fred from Rhode Island said:
			
		

> Hi Myke,
> 
> That stove looks as though it's never been burned! If that's the case layer the bottom with sand and start off burning a few light fires. If the room is as small as it looks, the stove will drive you right out of it. I've burned that identical stove for 25 years and am still happy with it but if I had to use it for the primary heat source in the house I would get a modern more efficient one. Setting the air intakes on it is individual because it depends on the draft and how hot you want to burn. Typically the lower air intake is more open than the upper (which is said to burn any combustibles that get past the lower box). I burn mine hot ever since I had creosote drip down the pipe. Good luck and let us know how you make out.
> 
> Fred


Hi Fred,

Thanks a lot for the info.

I tried it out yesterday for the first time. It was just ok. I didn't put any sand down (hadn't read your post yet). I know the wood I have isn't great, I think it was just some old maple logs I had on the property already. 

For the air intakes, I am completely ignorant about them. Should I have the bottom one open and the top one shut? I know they are all different but I need a starting point. Would does opening/closing actually do? I mean I can gather that open allows more oxygen so it burns more? 

Also, I had some some trouble with smoke escaping at times when opening the door; any tricks on that?

Lastly, no this is not my primary heat source, but I'd like to use it to supplement a bit. Also, next try I will have to get some better wood.

Thanks!


----------



## ephriam

Myke,

The bottom air intake is for the main burn. The top one is a kind of afterburner that provides oxygen to burn uncombusted gasses. My guess is that it only works when the stove is burned hot. I keep the bottom vent open three quarters of the way, the top only a quarter. I hardly ever change them. As for smoke, if some comes out when you open the door you don't have enough draft. If your pipe is going into a large chimney space or if it's too long or has too many right angles or the geometry of the roof is causing wind to blow down or .  .  .  . Too many Ifs.  Burning the stove hot may solve the problem but your best bet is to get someone knowledgeable about stoves to look at your setup. Smoking up the house is no fun: I've done it. Good luck.

Fred


----------



## Ratman

Myke,

Here's some links for you:

http://home.comcast.net/~ratline/Firewood/Woodstove_Energy_Harvesters.pdf

http://home.comcast.net/~ratline/Firewood/Energy_Harvester_patent_description.txt

http://home.comcast.net/~ratline/Firewood/Energy_Harvester_Patent_US4407265.pdf


Also just as Fred pointed out, the bottom one is the primary air regulator and the top is the secondary.
I recommend using dry wood only.
Try getting a screen or get one prefabbed. It really helps for start-up.
If you can't get a screen then both regulators need to be wide open for start-up.
You can gradually close them down using your pipe and stove thermometer as a guide at a rate of 2:1 top:bottom.

Here's a link to a thread with a pic I took tonight.


----------



## Ratman

.


----------



## myke232

Fred from Rhode Island said:
			
		

> Myke,
> 
> The bottom air intake is for the main burn. The top one is a kind of afterburner that provides oxygen to burn uncombusted gasses. My guess is that it only works when the stove is burned hot. I keep the bottom vent open three quarters of the way, the top only a quarter. I hardly ever change them. As for smoke, if some comes out when you open the door you don't have enough draft. If your pipe is going into a large chimney space or if it's too long or has too many right angles or the geometry of the roof is causing wind to blow down or .  .  .  . Too many Ifs.  Burning the stove hot may solve the problem but your best bet is to get someone knowledgeable about stoves to look at your setup. Smoking up the house is no fun: I've done it. Good luck.
> 
> Fred





			
				Ratman said:
			
		

> Myke,
> 
> Here's some links for you:
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~ratline/Firewood/Woodstove_Energy_Harvesters.pdf
> http://home.comcast.net/~ratline/Firewood/Energy_Harvester_patent_description.txt
> http://home.comcast.net/~ratline/Firewood/Energy_Harvester_Patent_US4407265.pdf
> 
> Also just as Fred pointed out, the bottom one is the primary air regulator and the top is the secondary.
> I recommend using dry wood only.
> Try getting a screen or get one prefabbed. It really helps for start-up.
> If you can't get a screen then both regulators need to be wide open for start-up.
> You can gradually close them down using your pipe and stove thermometer as a guide at a rate of 2:1 top:bottom.
> 
> Here's a link to a thread with a pic I took tonight.



Thanks a lot for all of your help guys! I Tried again today with more success, but still need to get better wood. But yeah, thanks again for all your help explaining the air regulators; great info for me...


----------



## Ratman

uhhh....I forgot to paste in the link:

http://home.comcast.net/~ratline/Firewood/Energy_Harvester_Fire_screen.jpg


----------



## myke232

^^^Sweet!


----------



## mellow

I remembered this topic so when I saw this pop up on CL thought I would give any of you guys that liked this stove a shot at one. 

http://delaware.craigslist.org/hsh/1555504114.html


----------



## Ratman

thanks....ya this Delaware guy even has the original front screen. For some reason I haven't seen another removable slate piece in the front like mine. Mine is black and carries the picture (bushes & rocks) around to the other side. I think my uncle knew the owner well.


----------



## raybonz

breakaway4 said:
			
		

> Ratman,
> 
> I came on the computer today to get some more info. about an Energy Harvester stove my uncle gave us.  Check it out....we sandblasted and painted it this morning.  I really don't like winter but we are with you...can't wait to light a fire.



The upside is even if it's a lousy stove it sure is nice looking.. I love the art work they cast into the stove.. So much detail in the casting it's amazing! The casting must be high quality to get such detail.. How does it burn? To me good looks and performance are important as it is the 1st thing you see when you walk into the front door..

Ray


----------



## raybonz

myke232 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I just stumbled across this post/site after searching for info about my woodstove. I just bought a house over the summer that has this exact wood stove. Unfortunately, I don't know anything about it or wood stoves in general, but enjoyed learning what I could from this thread.
> 
> Any advice for a first time user? I have attached a couple of pics. Mine doesn't have the screen inside the door like the OP.



Your stove and install look great and I love the woodwork in that room.. Have you been running the stove and how well does it heat? 

Ray


----------



## JayDogg

Raybonz,

I noticed the picture of your wood shed.  Thats pretty nice and functional looking, you got any other pics you could send me?  Im thinking of building one for next season.


----------



## raybonz

JayDogg said:
			
		

> Raybonz,
> 
> I noticed the picture of your wood shed.  Thats pretty nice and functional looking, you got any other pics you could send me?  Im thinking of building one for next season.



Hi Jay,
Yes I have a few pics and they are posted here somewhere but I can send them if you provide an email addy (you can PM the email addy if you want).. Jay you wouldn't happen to work in S. Boston would you? There is someone at my job that uses your alias...

Ray


----------



## raybonz

JayDogg said:
			
		

> Raybonz,
> 
> I noticed the picture of your wood shed.  Thats pretty nice and functional looking, you got any other pics you could send me?  Im thinking of building one for next season.



Found the link Jay:  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/25866/  ... There are other sheds here that are better than mine but so far so good...

Ray


----------



## JayDogg

No I dont work in South Boston.  Im from South Worcester County.  My email is jdub862001@yahoo.com if you wanted to email me those shed pics.
Thanks


----------



## ephriam

mellow said:
			
		

> I remembered this topic so when I saw this pop up on CL thought I would give any of you guys that liked this stove a shot at one.
> 
> http://delaware.craigslist.org/hsh/1555504114.html



Thanks Mellow,
That's my stove but after 25 years it doesn't look like that one!
Fred


----------



## Jonsered

Well I am very glad I found this forum and this thread! I am looking for a small stove to heat a small 2 story cabin in Connecticut. I have been searching craigslist and found a few leads on jotul 602 and F3 but so far nothing has panned out. I recently called on an Energy Harvester which was an unknown brand to me at the time. I started searching for details on the brand and it appears they were not around for very long which surprises me considering all the detail they clearly put into these units. I think this stove would be very good for my cabin and after seeing all these refurbished pics I really want to go pick up the one I found for sale. 

Can you guys post pics of the air controls and the baffles and anything else which I can check out on the stove to make sure it is in good working order? 

I will be looking for the screen since it seems only a handful of the stoves have the screens left. 

What have you guys with this stove found to get out of it for burn hours? 

looks like some have back exhaust and some have top exhaust is that right? Any benefit to one or the other?

Thanks and hopefully I will be posting pics of my new stove later this week!

Nate


----------



## Ratman

Jonsered said:
			
		

> Well I am very glad I found this forum and this thread! I am looking for a small stove to heat a small 2 story cabin in Connecticut. I have been searching craigslist and found a few leads on jotul 602 and F3 but so far nothing has panned out. I recently called on an Energy Harvester which was an unknown brand to me at the time. I started searching for details on the brand and it appears they were not around for very long which surprises me considering all the detail they clearly put into these units. I think this stove would be very good for my cabin and after seeing all these refurbished pics I really want to go pick up the one I found for sale.
> 
> Can you guys post pics of the air controls and the baffles and anything else which I can check out on the stove to make sure it is in good working order?
> 
> I will be looking for the screen since it seems only a handful of the stoves have the screens left.
> 
> What have you guys with this stove found to get out of it for burn hours?
> 
> looks like some have back exhaust and some have top exhaust is that right? Any benefit to one or the other?
> 
> Thanks and hopefully I will be posting pics of my new stove later this week!
> 
> Nate



Hi Nate,

I don't have any pics baffle but the thread has plenty of pics and links pertaining to the 2 air controls and their design.
Good luck finding the screen.
Burn hours depend on several variables, air control settings, existing coal bed, type of wood, how long to measure it in reference to temp.
Top exhaust typically offers superior draft but less top cooking area.


----------



## Jonsered

I am really beginning to like the energy harvester the more I look at pics of them. I feel like they really maximized the heat output to size considering when these little units were made. Hearing about some of the members in this thread who have been burning in one of these for 20+ years is also a big plus!

Thanks for your help

Nate


----------



## ephriam

Nate,

I burn the stove fairly hot  all the time. There are enough glowing embers left after 5-6 hours to restart a fire quickly.
I burn the stove in the basement so never used the screen and threw it out. Wish I hadn't done that. Could have made one of you guys happy.

Fred


----------



## Jonsered

I am an Energy Harvester owner!

I found one that the seller had taken apart and re sealed the entire stove. It did not have the screen and it is rear exhaust. The baffle inside is in great shape and the exterior of the stove is pretty nice! What do you guys recommend for stove polish?

Sorry to jack your thread Ratman I will start a new one for my stove project and  thanks to your thread I got my stove and am pretty pumped!

$190.00


----------



## mrlisk

Well, add me to the club. I just acquired my uncle's energy harvester that has been sitting in my grandparent's basement for longer than I've been alive (born in '86) Going to be hooking it up fairly soon for use in my workshop. Glad I came across this thread, lots of great information and pictures! Fired mine up outside today to bring it back to life for the first time in several decades.


----------



## raybonz

Congrats mrlisk that stove looks to be in decent shape plus nice scenery on it!

Ray


----------



## wkpoor

That is one cool old stove! Its got real character.


----------



## precaud

Really nice looking box stove, Ratman. Can you post a pic of the inside showing the curved baffle? That would be great to see.

As BG said, the shape sacrifices a bit of transfer efficiency due to the smaller top plate surface. Looks like they attempted to make up for that somewhat by the thick piece on top of it. I bet it runs hot!

These box stoves are really irresistible! You can't help but love them.


----------



## precaud

It's interesting that, in the patent, no purpose is stated for having primary and secondary air, and the only claim made for the purpose of the air baffle is to prevent sparks coming into the room! In fact, the only aspect of the stove that the patent was granted for was the design of the "air flow regulating apparatus" in the door. Unfortunately this patent didn't have a prayer of a chance of being economically worthwhile; already by 1980 stoves with airwashed glass doors had appeared...


----------



## Ratman

mrlisk, welcome to the club.
I own an Elm Stove now (sweet), but still own the Energy Harvester.

precaud - the front screen on the Energy Harvester is better than the glass doors, even on my Elm.


----------



## precaud

Ratman said:
			
		

> precaud - the front screen on the Energy Harvester is better than the glass doors, even on my Elm.



Why? How? I think you need to back up a statement like that with some facts, especially because there's no evidence that the market agrees with it.


----------



## Ratman

precaud said:
			
		

> Ratman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> precaud - the front screen on the Energy Harvester is better than the glass doors, even on my Elm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? How? I think you need to back up a statement like that with some facts, especially because there's no evidence that the market agrees with it.
Click to expand...



The screen lets the heat pour out when the fire is in a coal only state; and I mean pour out.

but this better explains peoples "new is better statements":

Manufacturing is not run by consumers. It's run by lobbyists and government.
Automobiles for example. Ask a real automobile aficionado or expert collector. You think they as consumers wanted the new type autos?
Goes for wood stoves too. Other outside factors determine the product for sale in the market. Me, I know what I like and I like what I want. If I need assistance with a decision I consult the elderly since typically that got it right the 1st time before the money grabbers found out about it.


----------



## precaud

No offense, but that is complete hogwash, full of unsubstantiated belief and magical thinking. If you can't explain why this front door design is so superior, then just say so.


----------



## begreen

I think this may refer to radiant heat. That is, when you have the screen in, it's hard to stand in front of the Harvester because of the heat radiated through the screen? If so, the only fair comparison would be to open the door on the Elm or other stove and compare then. A direct fire is naturally going to radiate much more heat than through the door or door glass. But with the screen in place, the stove is also sucking in more room air and sending it up the flue. 

PS: I am an old-timer and I love many new cars. They are way safer, lower maintenance, more economical and often better handling than the cars of my past. I still like the old cars a lot. But I appreciate how far we've come too.


----------



## Ratman

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I think this may refer to radiant heat. That is, when you have the screen in, it's hard to stand in front of the Harvester because of the heat radiated through the screen? If so, the only fair comparison would be to open the door on the Elm or other stove and compare then. A direct fire is naturally going to radiate much more heat than through the door or door glass. But with the screen in place, the stove is also sucking in more room air and sending it up the flue.
> 
> PS: I am an old-timer and I love many new cars. They are way safer, lower maintenance, more economical and often better handling than the cars of my past. I still like the old cars a lot. But I appreciate how far we've come too.



Well put.


----------



## Ratman

precaud said:
			
		

> No offense, but that is complete hogwash, full of unsubstantiated belief and magical thinking. If you can't explain why this front door design is so superior, then just say so.



Please consider when interacting with other humans not to say; "No offense" and then follow and offend with statements like "hogwash".

My previous answer, consisting of unsubstantiated belief and magical thinking, to your first question was; "The screen lets the heat pour out when the fire is in a coal only state".

As in the new stove I have and love does not have an optional screen to use when the fire is in a coal only state.


----------



## precaud

Rat, the discussion was about the design of the door. When you said "screen", I thought that's what you were referring to. Comparing an integrated door and air system design to a screen is pretty silly and I don't know how it entered into the discussion.

BG's comment is correct, it is actually less efficient to open the door after the flames die, due to all of the room air being sucked out the chimney. An open fireplace does the same thing.


----------



## Rendog

I was the sales manager for Energy Harvesters for much of their glory years.  Good to see most users are still loving the stove.  A few things of interest: The stove was made at the Orange Foundry in Orange MA.  Fitzwilliam is where owner Richard Peterson lived.  He owned the foundry and the stove company.  We had a little store in Fitzwilliam.  Customers loved saving the sales tax.  We also sold the stove to dealers across the country.  In the early years we had national recognition.  I believe that other then Vermont Casings we were the only US produced cast iron stove. VC had a better vision and financing.   EH was sold and pretty much ruined.  We were one of the first stoves to offer the Corning catylitic converter.  I toured the country with them showing it off.  It was a great option in the early EPA years.  As far as I recall there were less then 100 produced but it was a great improvement and easy to operate. I would be glad to attempt to answer any questions form current owners. Keep in mind that it was going on 30 years ago so my information is limited

Rendog


----------



## ggtakacs

Hello,

Wonderful information on a very good stove.  I bought my Energy Harvester at a local yard sale for $ 50 in 1997.   I have heated my 2100 SF raised ranch since then and have not turned on my heat since 1997 (forced hot air electric system from 1969).  I burn about 5 cords a year that I  buy in log length for $ 250 and cut/split myself; I mainly get Red and White Oak and some Hickory.

Mr. Rendog....I really appreciate the history of the firm. 

Strangely enough my stove's information is on the underside of the stone hearth that sits in front of the door.  Mine is Model Mt. Chocorua, Serial No. 79 C 3304.  There is also a tag from the Energy Testing Labs of Main from the Southern Main Vocational Technical Institute of South Portland, ME with a stamp of 78-35 on it.  

I do have to say that this stove rocks  When the firebox is filled with Red Oak on a 1" bed of coals, I can get 36 to 40 hours out of a burn when it is fully shut down, or 8 to 10 hours with it open at full blast.  I've never seen the screen before - but I have utilized the stove with the door open to quickly heat the house - this works best with a nice hot 5 or 6 inch bed of coals and the damper turned 1/4.  I use the lower control normally, and only use the upper control when it requires a little more air.

Thanks again to ALL for the information, etc.  Have a good one!


----------



## BrotherBart

ggtakacs said:


> I can get 36 to 40 hours out of a burn when it is fully shut down,



And just how often do you have to clean the crud out of that pipe?


----------



## ggtakacs

BrotherBart said:


> And just how often do you have to clean the crud out of that pipe?



I have a 6" stovepipe that is within a triple wall metalbestos flue.  I do a controlled burn every week.   New stovepipe (Bottom 3 lengths - 6 feet) every 3 years.


----------



## BrotherBart

So "controlled burn" means you set off a chimney fire?


----------



## mass_burner

Ratman said:


> I just polished the stove today...
> My mouth is watering just looking at my stove, but I can't light it cause it's 80 out.
> 
> BrotherBart, go light your stove, and remember light it using the top down method or Vanassa will come and kick your ass.


 
Wow. I love that scene on the side, those trees are great.


----------



## rwhite

I know it's an old post  but I couldn't resist. A 36 to 40 hour burn? With heating capability? I have to call BS.


----------



## BrotherBart

Yeah. He is full of excrement. Or is burning it in the stove. 

BB - Who has burned in a lot of old stoves.


----------



## ggtakacs

No excrement here....sorry to disappoint you.  However, I respect your option to "Call BS" for whatever reasons you deem appropriate.  You are more than welcome to watch me load the stove, adjust the air flow, close the damper, and then sit there and gather data at any time.

Yes, a controlled burn does mean a chimney fire.  Please note that many times there is not enough accumulated "crud" to intiate a chimney fire.  It should also be noted that such activities are never taken lightly and are performed with a chimfix log and a fire extinguisher nearby,  I feel that it is much better to have a chimney fire started and controlled by the owner rather than to have one occur when the house is not occupied.

In terms of heating capability for that length of time, my home may be 50 degrees when I get back, but it is not 20 degrees.  In terms of burn time, it all depends upon the fuel (and moisture content) and how much you can fit into the firebox.


----------



## webbie

All well and good. When they make charcoal, they can have a fire for a week.......an open fire, covered by dirt. 

But we shouldn't call this a "burn". It's not. What it is is a distillery. You are creating at least 10X the pollution (hundreds of toxic compounds) that burning a clean stove would result in...

I do love that stove, though....and I'm glad I don't live too close downwind to you!


----------



## maddockfarm

Greetings
We bought a new Energy Harvester stove in 1979 and have happily used it ever since.  
We use about 2 - 2 1/2 cords of wood, usually oak, each year.
I clean the 5" flue pipe 2-3 times each heating season.  I try to do it often enough to avoid flue fires.
The lower draft is open about 30-40%, the upper (secondary) about 20% and I haven't changed them in years.   A load of wood will easily last 8-12 hours.  The manual suggests the upper draft be set to about 1/2 the lower opening.
If I want a hotter fire, I will leave the door ajar by letting the latch stop on the outside of the catch, which leaves a small air gap all around the door.   (I never leave home without latching the door)
I still have the original screen, but only use it once in a while when I am starting a fire from cold.
The stove is still as good as new.
I  have the original manuals and literature if interested.
i also have a coal unit for it that has never been out of the box.  The top cover must be removed for the unit which is where the coal would be loaded.  it is  a down draft design and includes a shaker.  i have no idea how well it works, how polluting it is, etc.  Perhaps it would work with pellets, who knows.


----------



## Storogoth

Hey there All.......
I have had this stove in my garage for a few years that I picked up for $100 and am finally getting ready to move it up to the cabin above Boulder, CO. Pretty small cabin and I am hoping that it's not too much stove but have a couple of questions. Can I use it with out the Cat and not have problems ?? What are the clearances I need to follow if I mount it diagonally in a corner. I am thinking about going straight out the wall and then a T with cleanout at the bottom and maybe 15' of pipe to get me above the peak. Any help would be majorly appreciated !!

Storogoth


----------



## webbie

If your stove is an "Energy Harvester", then it never had a cat - so none is used or needed. If your area does not have restrictions on older stoves (allows use), then you are OK.

As far as corner clearances, you'd have to check if anyone has a manual or can carefully read or take a pic of the label to determine that. With no label, you'd have to stick with NFPA (generic) clearances which you can look up on this site or elsewhere - and reduce with protection on the wall.

As far as a chimney, if there is a possibility of going straight up, that's the best way.


----------



## Storogoth

webbie said:


> If your stove is an "Energy Harvester", then it never had a cat - so none is used or needed. If your area does not have restrictions on older stoves (allows use), then you are OK.
> 
> As far as corner clearances, you'd have to check if anyone has a manual or can carefully read or take a pic of the label to determine that. With no label, you'd have to stick with NFPA (generic) clearances which you can look up on this site or elsewhere - and reduce with protection on the wall.
> 
> As far as a chimney, if there is a possibility of going straight up, that's the best way.



Thanks for the help. Looking forward to the first fire in this nice stove.


----------



## asskickinjim

I recently obtained an Energy Harvester stove and was hoping to find someone with the original owners manual/instruction booklet. Mostly out of curiosity but also to see if it could be any help in the how to get the best burn with the upper and lower controls on the front door. I see user Maddockfarm has the original paper work but doesn't frequent the site much. Is there a way to send a direct message?

Any help would be appreciated.

Jim


----------



## maddockfarm

asskickinjim said:


> I recently obtained an Energy Harvester stove and was hoping to find someone with the original owners manual/instruction booklet. Mostly out of curiosity but also to see if it could be any help in the how to get the best burn with the upper and lower controls on the front door. I see user Maddockfarm has the original paper work but doesn't frequent the site much. Is there a way to send a direct message?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Jim



I would be glad to make  a copy of all that I have and mail it to you or scan it or ?  Let me know.

Bob


----------



## pen

maddockfarm said:


> I would be glad to make  a copy of all that I have and mail it to you or scan it or ?  Let me know.
> 
> Bob



If you are willing and you upload it as a file in a post here (right next to the post reply button) then it could be a resource to many people!  There are folks who may add the file to other places on the site like the wiki to help make sure it could be a permanent resource.

Nice of you to offer.

pen


----------



## AKJ

maddockfarm said:


> I would be glad to make  a copy of all that I have and mail it to you or scan it or ?  Let me know.
> 
> Bob




It would be great if you could scan it and upload it to the site. I guess a PDF would be the most common way. That way anyone could access it and print a copy for themselves. I have looked pretty thoroughly online and have been unable to find an owners manual. I believe someone uploaded one to the site a few years back but the link was no longer in use. 

Another question: The paperwork for the town wants the Testing Agency for the stove. Being that the stove is so old i'm not sure this is relevant but is the Agency that tested the stove marked somewhere on the stove itself?

Thanks Again!!

Jim


----------



## AKJ

pen said:


> If you are willing and you upload it as a file in a post here (right next to the post reply button) then it could be a resource to many people!  There are folks who may add the file to other places on the site like the wiki to help make sure it could be a permanent resource.
> 
> Nice of you to offer.
> 
> pen




is there a way to contact another member directly? To see if i can get a printed copy?

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## pen

AKJ said:


> is there a way to contact another member directly? To see if i can get a printed copy?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jim



You can click on their name then click on "start a conversation"


----------



## AKJ

pen said:


> You can click on their name then click on "start a conversation"


Pen

Thanks, didn't see that option. Maddock has sent me the manual and said he also sent one to the site itself. Maybe someone could post the manual as i'm sure it would be appreciated. 

Thanks Again  Jim


----------



## maddockfarm

Here are copies of the manual and a brochure.


----------



## maddockfarm

Here are copies of another manual.


----------



## TheHarvester

Hello all
I know that this is an old thread I hope you do not mind my posting here. I found this forum while I was researching information about my Grandfather. My Grandfather was The Energy Harvester "Cast Iron Foundryman" Richard W. Peterson. Sadly he passed away from cancer in 2008 at the age of 71. I am trying to find out as much information as I can about him while he owned the Orange, MA foundry. If anyone has any more information at all about my Grandfather or his Energy Harvester the younger generations of our family would like to know as much as we can. Our Grandfather was a great man and strived to excel in all he did, this is now more evident after reading the many comments here about the quality and longevity of his wood stove. I saw that there was an old magazine advert for his stove on here but I think due to low bandwidth the photo itself is of relatively low quality and I was hoping that someone might have this old advert or any others and could make high res scans so we can reproduce them to keep in our family we would be immensely thankful.
For anyone that wants to know more information about “The Cast Iron Foundryman”: Prior to his being the Owner of the Orange Foundry he was a US Marine after graduating from Valley Forge Military Academy. He also attended Rutgers. After working for our family business Continental Electric in NJ he entered the foundry business then moving on to do many other things that include: Yacht broker in Annapolis a coach for The Naval Academy sailing team he also completed one of his life dreams when he sailed around the world solo, he also took part in many catamaran races around the island of St. Croix, where he moved in the 80’s He was truly a man that lived his life to the fullest every day. Thank you all for taking the time to read this and for any information you can pass along to me. Have a blessed day. -TC


----------



## webbie

Wow, that's great information on the Foundryman!

I didn't even know he was the real owner - it was a great ad!

I can tell you this much. Myself and some of my peers thought that being a "Foundryman" was perhaps the highest calling in the land...it was somewhat a reaction to the 60's and 70's (the "me" generations and the hippies) that we thought it great that people still made things.

I guess in some ways this foresaw the modern "maker" movement, where people are now very proud of creating actual hard goods.

Small world - I went to Valley Forge Military and my daughter graduated from Rutgers.

Your grandfather sounds like a citizen that many of us aspire to be.

EDIT: I will dig around for a better copy of an ad.


----------



## webbie

I have some higher res scans - will post links. This forum seems to resize them

Here are links to two images:

http://www.droneflyers.com/images/eharverst1.jpg

http://www.droneflyers.com/images/eharvest3.jpg


----------



## TheHarvester

WOW these are awsome Thank you soo much my mom had told me that they made a presidential one but it was not as popular... I had never seen it till now. The link on the first one does not seem to work. Is it the same resolution as the attached photo or does it match the eharvest3 because 3 is amazing I can probably make a larger print of that for my wall.

I think there might be a few of these wood stoves in my family so one day I hope to have my own and pass it on. 

Yes, he is the real deal and never the type to not be involved in the whole process. I can only hope to have the sucess and achieve as many goals.

When where you at Valley Forge? I also attended from 2001-2005  I also swore (while I was there) that I would not join the military but here I am sitting on an Aircraft carrier heading on my own trip around he world.

Thank you for taking the time to respond to my post it really means a lot


----------



## webbie

I fixed the URL.....for the first image. 
I also put them both here....
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/energy-harvesters/

Click the attachment page....

I'm just a wee bit older than you! I was at VFMA in about 1966....and I swore I would never go into the military afterwards and kept to my word......just saw too many abuses of the cadets by other cadets to suit my independent streak. However, I learned discipline as well as many things about human nature. I was just 14 years old when I went!

Small world - two of our moderators hung out on carriers - @fossil  and @Jags  That was also before you were....well, before you were a spark in the cast iron foundry man's eye.


----------



## Amy9713

TheHarvester said:


> WOW these are awsome Thank you soo much my mom had told me that they made a presidential one but it was not as popular... I had never seen it till now. The link on the first one does not seem to work. Is it the same resolution as the attached photo or does it match the eharvest3 because 3 is amazing I can probably make a larger print of that for my wall.
> 
> I think there might be a few of these wood stoves in my family so one day I hope to have my own and pass it on.
> 
> Yes, he is the real deal and never the type to not be involved in the whole process. I can only hope to have the sucess and achieve as many goals.
> 
> When where you at Valley Forge? I also attended from 2001-2005  I also swore (while I was there) that I would not join the military but here I am sitting on an Aircraft carrier heading on my own trip around he world.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to respond to my post it really means a lot


I have an Energy Harvesters wood stove in my house that I do not want any longer. I was doing some research online about the stove and came across your post. Do you have any interest in the wood stove? It is the one with the trees on the sides. Thank you.


----------



## Globe871

Hello, Im thinking about getting one of these to install in a small cabin of mine. Just wanna make sure it's a good stove. They are asking $300 for it, is that a fair price? Any recommendations on them? How much space can they heat? Can the top be used for cooking purposes(mainly just boiling water)? 
Thanks again!


----------



## sealady

Rendog said:


> I was the sales manager for Energy Harvesters for much of their glory years.  Good to see most users are still loving the stove.  A few things of interest: The stove was made at the Orange Foundry in Orange MA.  Fitzwilliam is where owner Richard Peterson lived.  He owned the foundry and the stove company.  We had a little store in Fitzwilliam.  Customers loved saving the sales tax.  We also sold the stove to dealers across the country.  In the early years we had national recognition.  I believe that other then Vermont Casings we were the only US produced cast iron stove. VC had a better vision and financing.   EH was sold and pretty much ruined.  We were one of the first stoves to offer the Corning catylitic converter.  I toured the country with them showing it off.  It was a great option in the early EPA years.  As far as I recall there were less then 100 produced but it was a great improvement and easy to operate. I would be glad to attempt to answer any questions form current owners. Keep in mind that it was going on 30 years ago so my information is limited
> 
> Rendog


Hello we probably bought our EH from you  We were one of your first customers, we lived in Fitzwilliam, moved there in October of 1978, stupidly not understanding how wonderful a EH was we install forced hot water heating throughout our old farm house, then bought the EH, I think you were in a old gas station where the Old Fitzwilliam Rd. joined Rt 12?  It's been 40 years though so I could be wrong, we loved that Mr. Peterson lived there and one of you explained to us everything and how much more efficient the EH was over a regular wood stove, I think we paid around 700.00?? which was a lot of money back then - but we heated our entire house with this stove.  We burned about 10 cord of wood a year, it was a fairly good size farmhouse.  Everyone who came to our house over the next 10 years could not believe how nice and warm our house was even in 20 below zero weather, I sold the house and moved to Florida, so left my beloved EH behind but it sure wasn't needed in Fl.  I now live in France, and as I sit in front of a Godin Colonial Franklin style wood stove, telling my husband stories of the EH and how much more efficient it is over any of the wood stoves we have so far seen here and wishing I had my EH.  We have just recently moved here and are house hunting, but I know we will be looking for a stove hopefully, as efficient as the EH was  PS I am sure we must have known each other.


----------



## sealady

Globe871 said:


> Hello, Im thinking about getting one of these to install in a small cabin of mine. Just wanna make sure it's a good stove. They are asking $300 for it, is that a fair price? Any recommendations on them? How much space can they heat? Can the top be used for cooking purposes(mainly just boiling water)?
> Thanks again!


Well I hope you got an EH, you will never have to burn it high to heat a little !!  They are wonderful, we bought one of the first ones made back in 1978 and heated an entire farm house with it.


----------



## sealady

Jonsered said:


> I am really beginning to like the energy harvester the more I look at pics of them. I feel like they really maximized the heat output to size considering when these little units were made. Hearing about some of the members in this thread who have been burning in one of these for 20+ years is also a big plus!
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Nate


Nate I am sure you will love it if you already do not.  It is a great stove and I have never found one like it anywhere, we bought one of the first ones back in 1978, vaguely remember when they went out of business, such a shame, I think the new owners made the walls etc. much thinner and they were not as efficient.


----------



## sealady

BrotherBart said:


> Yeah. He is full of excrement. Or is burning it in the stove.
> 
> BB - Who has burned in a lot of old stoves.


Gee I don't know who you are referring to that is full of sh*t but I haven't read anything on here that doesn't sound right, we bought in 1978, they were brand new and totally different from anything else out there, heated a old, rather large farmhouse with it.  We "banked" the fire at night, opened it up just a little in the morning, full of wonderful hot coals, got the house warmed up and then "banked it again for the day", yes the house was chilly when we were not home, but once you opened up a little and let air in whoosh you had a nice hot fire going again.  We burned 10 cord of wood a year all off our land.


----------



## begreen

2009 thread. Closing.


----------

